# Smoking a brisket



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Any advice on smoking an 18 lb brisket and in your opinion will it be tough?:help:


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Take it to an internal temp of 185. It won't be tough, but it will take a long time to cook.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

Low and slow 220- 225 degrees 1.5 hrs per pound Don't see many that size good luck.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

It should not be tough if you take your time, cook it slowly.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks, for the input


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

poco jim said:


> Any advice on smoking an 18 lb brisket and in your opinion will it be tough?:help:


Make sure you have plenty of beverages on hand. It will be a long cook. If you don't feel like tending a fire that long, cook it on the pit until it gets to 140 internal, wrap it and put it in the oven to finish. I usually pull a brisket from the heat when it get to 190-195 internal. Good luck.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

cook it hot and fast. you'd be cooking for too long at 225.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

The last 15-18 lb'er I smoked I did for 14 hours fat side up @ 225-250 and misted it with apple juice every hour when internal temp reached 195 then wrapped in foil and put in ice chest for 2 hours and it came out great. Took 2nd place at small cook-off.
Good luck.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

poco jim said:


> Any advice on smoking an 18 lb brisket and in your opinion* will it be tough*?:help:


Depends. Is it a left or right side brisket?


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

could some one please tell me what the purpose of putting a brisket in a cooler , buttom line its still conna be cooking why would it have to be in a cooler ?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

donkeyman said:


> could some one please tell me what the purpose of putting a brisket in a cooler , buttom line its still conna be cooking why would it have to be in a cooler ?


Coagulated internal reversabilitated de-pressurized steam.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Two word's Slow & Low!!!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I've smoked smaller ones just never one that big. It turned out awesome!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Coagulated internal reversabilitated de-pressurized steam.


 Yep, that and its what someone did once. :cheers:


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

poco jim said:


> Thanks for the advice, I've smoked smaller ones just never one that big. It turned out awesome!


My experience is that the bigger ones are better. It can be PITA having to tend a 15-20 pounder for several hours longer than an 8-10 pounder and you may have to take some over to a neighbor, but to me they are tastier, juicier, and more tender.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

do your dry rub the night before and wrap it in saran wrap,

get up at the crack of dawn and turn the oven on 300 and throw it in there in a deep pan, while you get the fire going

when the fire is ready throw it on the pit, save any juice for your mop sauce

it will save you alot of time, think about it, refrig temp to pit temp at 225 is *hours*


----------

